# Problema con encendido de PC



## ddq (Jun 16, 2012)

Buenas tardes a todos, primero les comento que pc tengo

Procesador: AMD Phenom(tm) II x4 960 Black Edition 3.0 Ghz
Motherboard: Asus M5A78L-M LX
Memoria: 4 Gb DDR3 Kingston
Disco Rigido: Samsung 200 GB
Placa de video: Sapphire ATI Radeon 5450 1Gb DDR3
Monitor: LG Flatron W2243S
Fuente: BRB 650w
S.O: Windows 7 Ultimate

Resulta que habre armado esta pc hace poco más de 1 mes, instalé windows 7, drivers, todo perfecto. Ahora el problema viene al apagar la pc. Cuando la apago por un tiempo prolongado al momento de encenderla no realiza ningun pitido y queda el monitor en stand by, apreto Del, F12, F8, F9, F10 y nada. La apago desde el boton de encendido la vuelvo a prender vuelvo a apretar las teclas y vuelve a pasar lo mismo. Despues de hacer esto más de 3 o 4 veces apretando creo que Del (no me fije bien que tecla apreto) arranca, hace los pitidos y muestra en la pantalla el modelo de mother e inicia windows correctamente. Crei que podria ser un problema de boot porque al principio lo cambiaba y no lo guardaba correctamente pero ahora si, revise las conexiones de los pulsadores de reset, power, HDD Led, Power Led y todo esta bien. estoy medio desorientado cual puede ser el problema.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 16, 2012)

pero enciende los leds o algo?,sino puede ser la fuente o también la mother con algún capacitor fuera de valor


----------



## ddq (Jun 16, 2012)

sisi, enciende los leds de power y hdd. Me parece medio raro que sea problema del mother por la pc cuando logra arrancar funciona lo más bien, ademas es nuevo, también la fuente.

Saludos


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 16, 2012)

A mi me pasó con una board MSI y un phenom x3 8400, era la fuente de poder, una pregunta, nunca se te ha apagado, o por lo menos congelado?


----------



## ddq (Jun 16, 2012)

No, nunca se apago. Ya me habian dicho que podia ser la fuente pero no me confie mucho. Hay alguna forma de solucionarlo sin tener que cambiar la fuente ya que es nueva.

Saludos


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 16, 2012)

Es gracioso tuve exactamente, la misma experiencia, pues coloqué una de esas fuentes viejas que nos quedan en el camino y bingo! pues el computador lleva encendido dos años las 24 horas,  solo le he cambiado dos veces el ventilador, supuestamente la nueva era de 650W y la viejita decía 350W.



normalmente las fuentes nuevas de gama alta no hablan de tanta potencia, por fuera casi todas son iguales, por dentro va la procesión, por eso en fuentes nuevas creo mas en el peso de una de 350W que de una que dice 650W max

la fuente que tienes puede no estar dañada, simplemente, la potencia inicial requerida por el equipo a veces la sobrepasa


----------



## ddq (Jun 16, 2012)

mañana voy a ver si pruebo con la fuente de otra PC que tengo, luego comentare los resultados.
Saludos


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 18, 2012)

suerte con eso, trata de cambiarla con cuidado


----------



## nocta (Jun 18, 2012)

Yo no armaría una computadora con esa fuente. No conozco la marca a ver cuán buena es, pero me parece poca potencia.

Probá desconectando algo no tan util, como la lectora de CD/DVD. Sino, sacá la placa de video y fijate si seguís con el mismo problema.


----------



## ddq (Jun 18, 2012)

hoy probe con otra fuente y el problema sigue. Probe desconectado la lectora de DVD y nada. Probe sacando la memoria y ahi si me tira el error de que no hay memoria con los "bips". No se si tendra algo que ver la versíon de windows que tengo para los bits de mi procesador, tengo el Ultimate x86, dudo que sea esto pero podria ser cualquier cosa sinceramente.

Saludos


----------



## arrivaellobo (Jun 19, 2012)

Eso a mi me ha pasado algunas veces, y precisamente el otro día me volvió a pasar con mi PC mientras probaba distintas Tarjetas gráficas. Puedes probar a quitar la pila de la BIOS y cortocircuitar los dos contactos (con el PC apagado claro) durante unos segundos, y vuelve a probar.


----------



## ddq (Jun 26, 2012)

Bueno gente, perdón por tardar en contestar pero estuve sin internet.
El problema persiste, ya probe
 - Con otra fuente.
 - Sacando la pila, cortocircuitando los contactos y moviendo el Jumper.
 - Probar todos los componentes fuera del gabinete.
 - Revisar capacitores defectuosos
 - Arrancar la pc con lo necesario solamente lo indispensable (Fuente, Procesador y Memoria)


Saludos


----------



## djwash (Jun 26, 2012)

El CLRMOS, o cambiar de lugar el jumper se hace *con la pila puesta*.

Podrias probar con otra memoria.

Revisa que no se quede pegado algun boton como Power o Reset.

Con un mes deberia estar en garantia, yo aun siendo técnico hago que me la cambien por una que funcione correctamente.


----------



## ddq (Jun 26, 2012)

Voy a tratar de ver si consiguo otra memoria y probar ya que no me queda otra cosa por descartar. Sino la terminare llevando al servicio técnico a que la revisen. Comento los resultados.

Saludos


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hoy me tocó armar un equipo con este mother y un Phenom II 560, es el segundo de este modelo que armo, tuve un problema parecido al que narran acá, me sucedió unas 4 veces, me fijé la versión de BIOS que era la versión 8.01, se la actualicé a la última y santo remedio.

Lo que me llamó la atención es que la casi totalidad de actualizaciones es para incrementar estabilidad, no vuelvo a comprar este modelo ni regalado, es una lotería.

.-


----------



## MalejoxD (Jun 28, 2012)

ddq dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos, primero les comento que pc tengo
> 
> Procesador: AMD Phenom(tm) II x4 960 Black Edition 3.0 Ghz
> Motherboard: Asus M5A78L-M LX
> ...



Hola amigo, la verdad viendo las especificaciones de tu computador  y dado que me ha pasado ya ese mismo problema resulta siendo problema de fuente, esa fuente que tienes es generica y no te entrega el amperaje requerido por la board y si que menos por la tarjeta de video que en este caso necesita una buena fuente, te recomiendo que no te cortes a la hora de comprar una buena fuente, sea una corsair, therlmaltake o una ocz, obvio son mas costosas pero no te van a perjudicar ninguna parte del pc. un saludo


----------



## zXTury (Jun 28, 2012)

Intenta acualizando el BIOS, otra cosa que puedes hacer es quitar y volver a poner los módulos de memoria RAM


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jun 28, 2012)

Esa placa de video consume menos de 20 Watts a plena carga y menos de 7 Watts sin carga, eso no es nada..!!!

.-


----------



## raulograziosi (Jun 28, 2012)

eso suena a problema en la memoria, aunque llama la atención que no haga ningún ruido, si fuese un problema de memoria debería hacer un pitido corto indicando el problema.
Pero si no hace nada, puede que sea el BIOS pero si la placa es nueva yo no te recomiendo que la actualices, mejor llevala a por la garantía, tene en cuenta de que si estas actualizando la BIOS y sale mal la mother queda inutilizada...


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jun 28, 2012)

A ver colegas... no les dice nada que el fabricante sacó varias versiones de BIOS y cada una de ellas fué para mejorar la estabilidad..??? no fué para solucionar algo puntual como aceptar discos de mas de 1 TB o ampliar reconocimiento de nuevos micros... 

10/04/2012 Version 1003 - Para mejorar estabilidad !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
28/02/2012 Version 0901 - Para mejorar estabilidad !!!!!!!!!!!! y compatibilidad de memorias...
09/12/2011 Version 0801 - Para mejorar estabilidad !!!!!! y reconocer nuevos micros...
09/10/2011 Version 0602 - Reconocer nuevos micros (al fin una!!)
22/08/2011 Version 0510 - Para mejorar estabilidad !!!!
05/05/2011 Version 0404 - Reconocer nuevos micros
07/04/2011 Version 0205 - Version inicial

Las últimas 3 actualizaciones seguidas necesitaron mejorar estabilidad!!!! eso es un horror !!!! esto se lo conoce en la jerga tecnica como "un venenito" quiere significar que este modelo concreto puede hacerte parir con sus problemas.

Hay que saber leer entre líneas, falta alguno que recomiende cambiar la pila o que oriente la PC al oeste en noche de luna llena.

Este modelo ya lleva 4 actualizaciones para mejorar estabilidad!!! eso significa que hubo 3 versiones que no sirvieron !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, esto te indica que el modelo falla mas que escopeta de feria, por lo tanto se puede esperar cualquier cosa, para colmo el usuario en su primer post dice:


> Crei que podria ser un problema de boot porque al principio lo cambiaba y no lo guardaba correctamente pero ahora si


Refuerza las sospechas sobre el BIOS.

.-


----------



## djwash (Jun 28, 2012)

Algo parecido respondi en otro tema, si la placa de video no tiene alimentación externa, es decir, se alimenta desde el PCI E de la placa, funcionara con cualquier fuente, es probable que si la fuente es muy trucha y el micro muy grande (125W o 140W) haya problemas, reinicios y cosas así ante un pico de consumo.

En general casi cualquier fuente generica puede con estas placas, y generalmente si tienes un X6 no le vas a poner una placa de video gama baja...

Claro, que en fuentes es algo en lo que no se debería ahorrar, aquí llegan PC con fuentes quemadas que se llevaron otra cosa, o al revés, placas madre o micros que se llevaron la fuente, a veces es dificil saber, y la mayoría es por falta de mantenimiento, limpieza, etc.

Buen dato el de la BIOS, lo tendré en cuenta, hasta aqui no me dio problemas ese mother, aunque me quedé con las ganas de las Gigabyte que por aquí no se ven, al menos la Asus es capaz de desbloquear los 145...


----------



## MalejoxD (Jun 28, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Algo parecido respondi en otro tema, si la placa de video no tiene alimentación externa, es decir, se alimenta desde el PCI E de la placa, funcionara con cualquier fuente, es probable que si la fuente es muy trucha y el micro muy grande (125W o 140W) haya problemas, reinicios y cosas así ante un pico de consumo.
> 
> En general casi cualquier fuente generica puede con estas placas, y generalmente si tienes un X6 no le vas a poner una placa de video gama baja...
> 
> ...



Muy cierto lo que dices, yo he instalado estas board y hasta ahora lo unico que ha molestado es por los hdd de 1TB, sin embargo la fuente de la que el habla es re trucha, para mover un x6 con esa tarjeta de video, digo yo, personalmente no dejaria un pc de estas caracteristicas con esa fuente ni loco, lo de la BIOS es una solucion facil y que no demora, aun asi insisto solo por evitar una joda peor a futuro cambia por una fuente de alto rendimiento. Salu2


----------



## electronic2009 (Jul 8, 2012)

Buenas Tardes:
Hace algunos días mi computador se quedó bloqueado en la primera pantalla de inicio y no permite realizar ninguna acción. Cambié la fuente y continuó igual, la memoria ram y lo mismo, en algunos tutoriales leí que podría ser conflicto con algún hardware y pedían que desconectara todo, pero continuó igual. La board es una foxconn n15235. 
En la imagen señalo un disipador el cual al encender el equipo sufre un recalentamiento excesivo, por lo cual desmonte ese disipador y olía como a quemado. La verdad es que no se que sea ese componente, investigando leí algo al respecto del northbridge y southbridge, la verdad no se si sea algo de eso.
Espero que me puedan colaborar.


----------



## nocta (Jul 8, 2012)

Lo que señalás es el northbridge. Si está jodido, vas a tener que cambiar todo el mother.


----------



## electronic2009 (Jul 9, 2012)

nocta, gracias por tu respuesta, ya estaba pensando en que debía cambiar la board. pero, ¿Hay alguna manera de probar si el northbridge esta funcionando?, es como para estar 100% seguro antes de cambiarla.


----------



## MalejoxD (Jul 10, 2012)

electronic2009 dijo:


> nocta, gracias por tu respuesta, ya estaba pensando en que debía cambiar la board. pero, ¿Hay alguna manera de probar si el northbridge esta funcionando?, es como para estar 100% seguro antes de cambiarla.



Hermano, a mi me paso con una board foxconn, pero de un computador Hp desktop mini, le revise todo y resulta que al estar en un chasis tan pequenito la ventilacion era muy  pobre y quemo el northbridge, yo descarte todas las opciones al igual que vos, pero nada funciono, afortunadamente tenia una board para el mismo socket del procesador (intel core duo) y monte todos los componentes y solucionado el problema, ojala que no sea tu caso de lo contrario pues a comprar board, hasta te sale bien economico comprar una placa y mejor que esa. Salu2


----------



## nocta (Jul 10, 2012)

Mirá, yo el método que uso para comprobar si el _northbridge _está en corto es poniendo el dedo y fijándome si levanta mucha temperatura.
No sé si hay otro, pero yo uso ese. Cuando está mal, de la temperatura, te quema el dedo.


----------



## electronic2009 (Jul 10, 2012)

Agradezco por sus respuestas, estuve averiguando por algunas board y definitivamente sale mas económico reemplazarla por una nueva. Sus respuestas me fueron de mucha ayuda porque me ayudaron a solucionar la duda que tenía. Tienen un 10 por su ayuda jejejeje. Gracias y cuando sea mi turno de colaborar con gusto lo haré


----------



## djwash (Jul 10, 2012)

Cuando hay recalentamiento se suele poner mas oscuro el PCB de esa zona por la parte de atras de la placa.

Si entra en el BIOS y no permite realizar ninguna acción, es posible que se pueda rescatar la placa, el integrado de 8 pines suele ser una memoria, en el se encuentra el BIOS, podrias pedir que te graben de nuevo el BIOS en el, o intentar recuperar la BIOS con alguna utilidad especifica para esa marca de placa.

Si no da video, es decir, se queda negro, posiblemente no sirva mas la placa, aunque me ha pasado, que he tenido una placa que no paso ninguna de las pruebas, totalmente muerta, y a los meses volvio a arrancar, increible pero asi pasó...


----------



## electronic2009 (Jul 16, 2012)

djwash, pues le cuento que la boar simplemente muestra la pantalla con el nombre del fabricante y el mensaje de presionar x boton para ingresar al setup. Pero no importa que tecla utilice el simplemente no sale de ese estado. Se me ocurrió que si depronto reseteaba la bios podria salir de ese estado. Tenía entendido que se podía hacer cambiando un puente de posicion por algunos segunos y retirando la bateria. Probé con las ayudas que se pueden recibir del mundo del internet pero definitivamente siguió igual. Opté por compar una nueva, en estos días lo hago pero seguiré hallando la forma de rescatarla o darle un uso. Gracías por sus consejos a todos.


----------



## djwash (Jul 16, 2012)

Si, resetear la BIOS es lo mas comun, tambien podrias grabar de nuevo la BIOS, desde un circuito grabador externo, es como grabar un microcontrolador pero con la ROM correspondiente...


----------

